
A Fullstack Todo List Built Using Go/Gin/Postgres/React Stack - eltonsv
https://github.com/el10savio/TODO-Fullstack-App-Go-Gin-Postgres-React
======
dogma1138
#!/bin/bash lname=‘todo+%y%m%d+.html’

vim $lname

But seriously other than a learning project for someone who wanted to see if
they can put all their skills into the development of a single “app” is there
any added value here?

~~~
quietbritishjim
The Readme isn't explicit about this, but given how little functionality there
is (notes only have a message and Boolean for "done"), and given that the
Readme briefly explains the architecture, it does indeed look like it's meant
for learning about these technologies. I get the impression it's meant to be
readable by beginners, so it's perhaps intended as a demonstration for others'
benefit rather than just for the author's own benefit.

------
fabiofzero
Don't mind the comments. People here like to pose as "I'm a super senior dev
and this is just a learning project, what's the value?".

The value is you've learned something and you're willing to put yourself out
there showing a way to do it, and that's awesome.

Not "the" way, since this sort of thing does nobody any favours (except for
the aforementioned holier-than-thou oooh-i'm-so-senior devs with a LOT of
insecurity), but a very valid way nevertheless.

~~~
dogma1138
I think you are projecting too much, the question about added value other than
the face value was in terms of this being posted on HN rather than about doing
this type of work as a learning, refreshing or skill maintenance exercise.

Basically is this "newsworthy" as far as HN guidelines go is what you should
ask yourself, and it doesn't look like it to me.

If the poster is the author they also should've done "show HN" but even then
it should still be "newsworthy" for others.

HN isn't instagram.

P.S. If the author would've made a blog post or even put it in the readme
about what he did, what was his approach and what benefits were there from
this exercise then this might actually be sufficiently newsworthy for HN
because it adds value to the reader but the code itself or the app doesn't.

